# IBM Unveils a New Brain Simulator



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

IBM Unveils a New Brain Simulator.

*A big step forward in a project that aims for thinking chips*

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

reminds me of an old woody allen movie....oh simulator, not stimulator...


.


----------

